

Ask HN: How to actually network? - bluerail

I see people recommending networking is the best bet anyone could have. Say it a new job, a prospectus freelancing client or even a co-fouder.. but, I am confused how do one actually <i></i>network<i></i><p>Say in a conference or a gathering, how do I start a conversation out of blue and keep the conversation going on without making it awkward?<p>and I bet this is one of the resolutions for most of the people..
======
toddkazakov
I usually start with asking about the current position of the person and about
the background. If it's not irrelevant to my personal or work interests I
usually go saying few words about me. If we you have common topics to talk
about then it's easy. In general straight to the point has been working for
me. It goes without saying that you must practice. I had the chance to spend
few months in the valley, which in my opinion is the best place to overcome
your networking fears. It's just that everybody is welcoming and comes from
diverse backgrounds, so it's almost impossible to go wrong or not to find
common touch points. After short time you'll see the words flowing just
naturally out of your mouth.

------
jmnicolas
Plug the Ethernet cable in the RJ45 connector and voilà you're actually
networking \o/

